# Looking for some dyno sheets



## SlowSilver (Apr 9, 2014)

So I've been looking around for a bit trying to find some dyno sheets. Im looking for results of a MK4 1.8t with gt2871 and of a gt3071 with nothing more than a front mount, 3 inch turbo back, intake and what ever fuel system they're running. I'm pulling the motor after the holiday to refresh and do rods. I know the 30 will flow more and make a good amount of power but I can't imagine it would be much more than the 28 with a similar set up. Both are no slouch and capable of my target of 300+. It's a DD with occasional track days for fun. Im just looking for power curves but if anybody has any input it would be greatly appreciated.

Edit: I should say I'm interested in the CTS kit.


----------



## vdub18njp (Feb 26, 2009)

Contact Al at Pag Parts. He's the guru for the 1.8T

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

